# OTA Guide Data



## cpufixer1 (Jun 10, 2003)

The other day I was looking at the guide. I noticed that all my OTA channels including second and third sub-channels had real guide data. I thought, wow, they finally upgraded the software. Now it's gone again. Now it just says "Local" on all the channels 00#-2 and 00#-3. Anything going on ?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

If you don't subscribe to LIL's you are not supposed to get the data. 

I have a suspicion as to why some of us are now getting a glimpse of the data, however I'm not willing to post it out in the open, less they find out how it's happening and put the kabash to it (as already was the case for you).

By the time the next s/w version comes out the guide data will be gone again maybe they just spooled it. In any case I've been getting the data for several months now including some OOM stations I can receive and subchannels. If the subchanel data was correct, and worked like the "main channel" data does, I migh just break down and get LIL's (only if they add a in-DMA station I cannot receive OTA that today is only availabe on D*).


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Not quite Michael.

Dish added sub-channel guide data for many cities.

It apparently caused problems with some receivers so Dish removed all of the sub-channel guide data.

Check the uplink reports in the Dish forum for details.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Sorry I mis-read the original post. I thought he lost all OTA guide data, ot just the subchannels.

Last time I looked I had subchannel data for some, but not all subchannels. They did not work correctly becuase the subchannel data was in the epg only and not also in the browse-banner. At least I could see what was on a subchannel while in the epg, however if I was already watching the subchannel it was "Information not avaialable".

Also the channel name was substituted for the program name ("WVIZ-2") in the browse-banner - even for the ".1" channel of my 2 PBS stations (probably because the analog feed's programs was on ".2" or ".3" with PBS HD being the ".1" on one of the channels and "Create being the ".1" on the other). I never tried a test recording to see if any info would display on the recorded event. If the subchannels have gone away I'm sorry I did not take the time to test them out sooner.

Also I saw, for only one day, the subchannel channel info for Youngstown's WYFX (.2 of WKBN-DT). WYFX is one of those rare LPTV statons that actually got carried in an LIL package (it's the FOX affilliate run by the CBS afiliate). It's OOM for me but I get it 24/7 thanks to their signal being one of the strongest in NE Ohio!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Well I looked and I still have some subchannel guide data, however some recent additions have dissappeared. 

PBS stations have to be driving the E* techs crazy. There is no standardization in how they utilize their digital OTA signals. For example: there are 2 PBS stations in my DMA: WVIZ and WEAO. Until very recenty only WEAO carried their main feed on a digital subchannel (.2). Now WVIZ added thiers on .3. The PBS HD feed is only carried by WVIZ on 25.1. That data was MIA in the guide since I first started geting OTA data but recently it started showed up - that was only for a few days, however. 25.2 is "The Ohio Channel", ever since I got OTA data the guide data was present, and correct! WEAO also carries "The Ohio Channel" but the guide data is displayed incorrectly on 49.3, with an "off air" listing during prime time (it never goes off air - however if WEAO ever gets PBS HD back on the air the .3 signal will go off air in prime time to make "room"). That too has been there from the start.

Hang in there, at least they are trying to get it right. I wish I knew who to call to let them know about the browse-banner issue. I believe that missing component is what is causing all the functionality problems with the subchannel data.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

L330 wacked the free OTA guide  

I did not say much here while I was gettig it for fear they would "fix" this situation. What caused the guide data to appear was the remapping of Home Shopping Network to ch 84. I still can see ch 84 if I shut off "enable antenna locals".

I now see a channel called "EEPG" (and a 5-digit channel number) which only shows up when I channel up in "all Chan" beyond the highest channel in the guide (it used to rollover to the lowest OTA channel). It says EEPG is a subscription channel that I have not subscribed to. I take it this is the OTA guide data channel that they finally found a way to lock out.

I wonder how much it cost E* to write the code to lock out the free guide data. I refuse to buy my LIL locals becuase they are overcompressed and I can get them all in both analog and digital OTA better than what is sent via the satellite.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

I lost all of the OTA guide info. Had all the OTA info, including the subchannels for about 4 months. I do not subcribe to LIL locals since I get perfect OTA reception. Called the E* helpless desk, the friendly technician was clueless, she had me do a power plug reboot, then said it may take 24 hours for the data to download. Since I just renewed the yearly everything subscription for over a grand a year, they must have felt I should pay more for the data that is normally provided for free to cable and DirectTV customers. 

Why the new version? The old version worked well.

end of rant.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The new version probably was pushed due to the new start of daylight savings time. The "free EPG" was fixed in other model DVR's (and the 811) before ours was, so I guess we were lucky to have the free guide as long as we did.


----------

